# Issues with DRI vs. MGV



## rjreichert (Dec 5, 2013)

I am a MGV Premier Select owner-1244 MGV points-74640 DRI in a 2 year period. I have been VERY frustrated lately. Yes, DRI is taking away our benefits. I am suppose to be able to make a 7 day reservation 15 months out. However Cabo Azul and LV Cancun does not go beyond Dec. 26, 2014. I have called, talked to several people and they have not released the inventory and point values yet. "They are working on it".:annoyed: 

I can see Palm Canyon, etc. They have increased the point value in 2015 now instead of the 60 to 1 point conversion, it's now 67 to 1 point conversion. MGV points-177 goes to 198 value for a 2 bdrm in prime season. So the points that we do have, now have lost value. But looking through the DRI points,(I own a very small pakage of points with DRI) the value remains the same for DRI members. Ex.- MGV Palm Canyon- 2 bedroom 7 days-  11682points. through DRI- a 10,620 points for the same room. 

Also no longer in 2015(when my new set of points become available) we no longer get the bonus met points. For us that was an extra 360 points to reserve 60 days out Sun-Thurs. Gone!

Will they be taking away our discounts for Premier owners? Is DRI doing this to FORCE us to switch over? And yes our MFs went up 9.5%.(For a less point value)

Thanks for listening and you are welcome to offer advice.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have two deeded weeks with DRI, so I'm not very familiar with their points system.  However, I do know that DRI can (and does) often inflate the number of points required to reserve prime locations.  That's in addition to the continual increase in maintenance fees.  Unfortunately, it goes with the territory...


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 6, 2013)

rjreichert said:


> I can see Palm Canyon, etc. They have increased the point value in 2015 now instead of the 60 to 1 point conversion, it's now 67 to 1 point conversion. MGV points-177 goes to 198 value for a 2 bdrm in prime season. So the points that we do have, now have lost value. But looking through the DRI points,(I own a very small pakage of points with DRI) the value remains the same for DRI members. Ex.- MGV Palm Canyon- 2 bedroom 7 days-  11682points. through DRI- a 10,620 points for the same room.



177 MGV pts use to be worth 10620 DRI pts (177 x  60) but now 177 MGV pts are worth 11859 pts (177 x 67) So it make sense that the number of pts to reserve a week at a MGV resort would have to go up.
  The fact that DRI is charging only 10,620 pts to other DRI members for the same week just can not be right.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 6, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> 177 MGV pts use to be worth 10620 DRI pts (177 x  60) but now 177 MGV pts are worth 11859 pts (177 x 67) So it make sense that the number of pts to reserve a week at a MGV resort would have to go up.
> The fact that DRI is charging only 10,620 pts to other DRI members for the same week just can not be right.



Here's what I think is a likely explanation.  For inventory control purposes behind the scenes DRI keeps inventory segregated amongst the various ownership groups.  Thus a unit that is offered to a Club member is available through the Club because the usage right for that unit has been transferred into the Club in some fashion. Conversely, the inventory that you see when you search as an MGV owner is the MGV weeks that are not part of the Club.

At the time that a week is added to Club inventory, a Club points valuation is set on that week and the becomes the "price" for that week.  So if that MGV week was transferred before the rescaling of MGV points occurred, it will still be valued at the old DRI points rate.  Meanwhile, back on the MGV side of the ledger, the points rate goes up instantaneously for all MGV members because the entire system has been rescaled. 

If this is correct then as additional MGV weeks are added to the system going forward, the points charged to Club members for that incoming inventory will align with the current MGV points rates.


----------



## rj80 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am the OP. I just became a member and changed my user name. I have a comparison saved on a word docx. I want to attach that, but says it's an invalid file when I try to upload it.

The MGV has the 11K points throughout the whole week for check ins. DRI has the 10+K points on the weekend and then increases it to the 11K with check-ins M-F. Makes sense? I have opted out of the MGV connections. So am an original MGV member and also have a small amount of points with DRI.

If I can upload the document, I can show you, Bill. Or is that not allowed, showing the point charts? Thanks all!


----------

